# Synthroid 0.05 mg



## IndianSummer (Mar 22, 2007)

I went to my new doctor today and she put me on Synthroid 0.05 mg,she told me it would take a few weeks before I will start feeling better but just knowing im going to feel better makes me feel better lol.
She also found that im Hypoglycemic and told me how to control it with diet.
Does anybody here take Synthroid? and how long did it take before you started feeling better?
Jackie


----------



## lavenderwings (Mar 11, 2007)

It took about a week before I was not feeling so bad. I still have ups and downs but any improvement is a good thing. I have been on it for about 2 months now I even lost 5 pounds yahoo!!!


----------



## Karthwo (Mar 26, 2007)

HI, I have been on Synthroid 25 mg and it is almost 3 weeks and so far I have no brain fog.. and hope to loose the 40 something pounds soon.. 
great for the 5 lbs.. that is surely an accomplishment...keep up the good work


----------

